

Cracking the Nexus Q, Google's 25-watt amplified obsession - mtgx
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/29/cracking-the-google-nexus-q/

======
DannoHung
I still don't get it. You can use the iPhone to stream to the Apple TV. I
forget the exact settings for enabling that on a given device, but I don't
believe it's very burdensome.

I dunno man, it looks kinda cool, but I'm not gonna even think about buying
one until it has price parity with Apple TV. So that's gonna mean ripping out
that amp at least.

